# elektrische Ankerwinde



## robbie26 (24. April 2013)

Hallo Angelkollegen,

habe an meinem 4,2m Ruderboot eine Anchormate Ankerwinde.
Bin dennoch am überlegen mir eine elektrische zuzulegen.


Nach längerer recherche bleiben zwei zur auswahl.

Minn Kota Deckhand Model DH25

oder eine Winde der Firma Fladen 


Leider findet man kaum Informationen über die Fladen Winde.


Die Minn Kota soll nicht sehr zuverlässig sein und Schwierigkeiten mit der Seilrolle und elektronik haben.

Vielleicht gibt es user hier die eines der beiden genannten verwenden.
Betrieben werden soll das ganze mit einem 42Ah Bleigel Akku.
Ankergewicht ca 6kg


Danke für Eure Hilfe

Gruss

Rob


----------



## Snake_shake (24. April 2013)

*AW: elektrische Ankerwinde*

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=121069308089&index=6&nav=SEARCH&nid=62936432976

Mit dem versand aus den usa zahlst du ca. 215€ 
Ist meiner meinung nach die beste winde.


----------



## LenSch (24. April 2013)

*AW: elektrische Ankerwinde*

+ Mwst. und Zoll


----------



## robbie26 (24. April 2013)

*AW: elektrische Ankerwinde*

danke für den tipp 

bezüglich Garantie wird es schnell sehr teuer mit USA Ware..
Würde es schon bevorzugen über einen deutschen Vertrieb zu kaufen.


----------



## Snake_shake (24. April 2013)

*AW: elektrische Ankerwinde*

Wenn du handwerklich geschickt bist kannst die winde notfalls auch selber reparieren, von der minn kota hab ich das selbe wie du gehört.


----------



## Grazy (24. April 2013)

*AW: elektrische Ankerwinde*

Hallo Rob,
ruf doch einfach mal im Echolotzentrum Schlageter an die Beraten einen sehr gut und die Vertreiben beide Ankerwinden.


----------



## onky090 (24. April 2013)

*AW: elektrische Ankerwinde*

Moin,Moin!
Ich habe eine Minn Kota Winde und würde sie mir nicht noch mal kaufen.Funktioniert nur halbwegs mit den schwersten Ankermodell.Elektronik war auch schon hin.Bei der oben genannten Winde aus USA finde ich neben dem Preis auch die Funktion des freien Fall für den Anker sehr gut.
Gruß onky.


----------

